# هل آمن القديس إغناطيوس الأنطاكي بان المسيح هو الله؟ فضيحة مدير منتدى إسلامي



## apostle.paul (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*وعلى رائ المثل المشرحة مش ناقصة قتلة مش كفاية كوم الجهلة اللى ربنا ابتلانا بيهم لا وكل شوية يطلعنا واحد فى البخت ينضم للقطيع 
 خرج علينا احد القطيع ليقول الله اكبر القسوس قد اخفوا عن النصارى ما لا يعلمون فاقدم اساقفة الكنيسة ينكرون ان المسيح هو الله

هو مين دا يا سيدنا الشيخ

القديس المسمى اغناطيوس الانطاكى

صلاة النبى احسن اغناطيوس الانطاكى بيقول ان المسيح مش هو الله 

طيب خلينا مع الاخر للاخر

ايه دليلك يا حبيبى قال المدعو " عبد الرحمن " ابو جهل الاتى
*


> *فى الرسالة التى عرفت باسم
> Epistle to Tarsians
> 
> نقرأ من الإصحاح الثانى
> ...


الرسالة الى ايه؟؟؟
*Epistle to Tarsians
اة انت تقصد الرسالة الى اهل ترسيس ودى بتشتهد بيها ضدنا على انها اقوال اغناطيوس

انت جاهل لا محالة لان اى طفل درس الباترولوجى اكيد بدأ بالاباء الرسوليين 

واى طفل درس كتابات الاباء الرسوليين يعرف ان القديس اغناطيوس الانطاكى كتب 7 رسائل فقط لا غير هم 
1-الى اهل افسس 
2-الى مغنيسية
3-تراليان 
4-رومية
5-فلاديلفيا
6-ازمير
7-بوليكاربوس

ومش بس كدا الرسائل دى حفظت فى نسختين نسخة يونانية مطولة واخرى مختصرة والاجماع الان ان النسخة المختصرة هى الاصل الذى كتبه اغناطيوس 

اما الرسالة الى اهل ترسيس اللى العضو " عبد الرحمن " ابو جهل بيستهد بها هى من ضمن 8 رسائل منحولة نسبت زورا للقديس اغناطيوس كتبت فى القرن السادس وواضعها شخص هرطوقى يتبع هرطقة ابوليناريوس

الكلام دا تقرا فى كتاب الاباء الرسوليين عربه عن اليونانية مثلث الرحمات البطريرك الياس الرباع " معوض " صفحة 105

*




*

وفى مقدمة موسوعة الاباء يقول عن الرسائل التى كتبها بالفعل اغناطيوس هى
* *The Ancient Syriac Version of the Epistles of St. Ignatius to St. Polycarp, the Ephesians, and the Romans, etc., in which he argued that these Epistles represented more accurately than any formerly published what Ignatius had actually written.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 Introductory Note to the Epistle of Ignatius to the Ephesians. In: Roberts, Alexander ;  Donaldson, James ;  Coxe, A. Cleveland ;  Donaldson, James ;   Coxe, A. Cleveland: The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol.I  : Translations of the Writings of the Fathers Down to A.D. 325. Oak Harbor : Logos Research Systems, 1997, S. 47*
​ *تابع هذا الموضوع **لاهوت المسيح فى كتابات الاباء الرسوليين(2)القديس اغناطيوس الانطاكى  ولى اضافات فيه هروقك فيه*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*وفى مقدمة ايضا موسوعة الاباء قال عن الثمن رسائل المنحولة انها مجمع انها نسبت زورا الى القديس اغناطيوس 

*
*We formerly stated that eight out of the fifteen Epistles bearing the name of Ignatius are now universally admitted to be spurious. None of them are quoted or referred to by any ancient writer previous to the sixth century.*​ * Introductory Note to the Spurious Epistles of Ignatius. In: Roberts, Alexander ;  Donaldson, James ;  Coxe, A. Cleveland ;  Donaldson, James ;   Coxe, A. Cleveland: The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol.I  : Translations of the Writings of the Fathers Down to A.D. 325. Oak Harbor : Logos Research Systems, 1997, S. 105

**وهبقى اذكر فيها بعد الادلة الدخلية والخارجية على كدا*​
​


----------



## amgd beshara (14 سبتمبر 2012)

> *القول بأن المسيح هو الله أو الإله الكائن على الكل موجود  حرفيا فى كتبكم حاليا *


دة معناه ان الكتاب المقدس بيشهد للاهوت السيد المسيح
امال لية بقي عمالين يقولوا انة مفيش ايات بتشهد ان السيد المسيح هو الله
منتهي التناقض دة عادي عندهم اذا كان كتاب ربنا بيتنسخ كلامهم مش هيتنسخ


> *و هكذا نرى أن الكنيسة الأولى فى القرن الأول كانت تؤمن بأن المسيح ابن  الله و ربما أطلقوا عليه إلها ( ثيوس )*


طيب كويس
يعني هو بيشهد ان الكنيسة في الاولي يعني بداية المسيحية مفيش حاجة قبل كدة بتؤمن ان السيد المسيح هو ابن الله 
و كمان اطلقوا علية اله 

طب ما كدا القرأن غلط 
لانه اولا لا بيقول ان المسيح اله و لا هو ابن الله مع ان دة الايمان المسيحي من البداية زي ما هو بيقول
و كمان الاية اللي بتقول
وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ وَالنّصَارَىَ نَحْنُ أَبْنَاءُ اللّهِ وَأَحِبّاؤُهُ قُلْ فَلِمَ يُعَذّبُكُم بِذُنُوبِكُم بَلْ أَنتُمْ بَشَرٌ مِمّنْ خَلَقَ
المائدة 18
يعني الفكر الاسلامي ان مفيش حاجة اسمها اولاد الله او ابن الله 
يبقي مادام دة الايمان المسيحي من الاول ان السيد المسيح ابن الله فالقرأن غلط

اقول قولي هذا و استغفر الله لي و لكم 
و انك لا تهدي من احببت و لكن الله يهدي من يشاء 
و السلام علي من اتبع الهدي


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 سبتمبر 2012)

من موضوع موسوعة أقوال الآباء في ألوهية المسيح له كل المجد + متجدد دائماً.




*يقول القديس أغناطيوس الانطاكي :*
لأنه يوجد طبيب واحد، الذي هو جسد  وروح[6] ، مولود و غير مولود، الذي هو الله المتأنس (God in man)، الحياة الحقيقية في الموت[7] (الطبيعة الإنسانية المائتة)، من مريم و من الله (الآب)، متألم فغير متألم[8]، ربنا يسوع المسيح.[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn9http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn9​​​
وأيضاً:​ 
 لان إلهنا، يسوع المسيح، قد حُبِلَ به بسماح من الله، فهو من نسل داود، كما من الروح القدس : قد وُلِدَ، وإعتمد، أعتمد لكي بتقديم ذاته يطهر المياه.[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn10http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn10​[/FONT]​
[/FONT][/FONT]وأيضاً:​ 
 بهذا بَطُلَ كل سحِر و اندحرت كل رباطات الشر إلي غير رجعة، نًزِع الجهل، و المملكة العتيقة دُمِرَت، لأن الله ظهر في الجسد (أو: ظهر كإنسان) من أجل جِدّة[11] الحياة الأبدية. و ذاك هو ما قد أعدّه الله ،قد بدأ يتحقق.[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][12]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn12http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn12​[/FONT]​
[/FONT]وأيضاً:​ 
 أنظروا، بعد أن أشرت إلي كل بنِيَة الإيمان الظاهرة في الأشخاص الذين ذكرتهم سابقًا و طوبتهم، أوصيكم :-​"كونوا غيورين أن تفعلوا كل شيء في انسجام مع الله، و مع الأسقف الذي يترأسكم كممثل لله، و مع القسوس (الشيوخ)  كممثلين للرسل، و مع الشمامسة الذين هم الأعز علي قلبي، المؤتَمَنين علي  خدمة يسوع المسيح الذي هو مع الآب منذ الأزل و ظهر في ملء الزمان (غل4: 4)  ."[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][13]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn13http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn13​[/FONT]​ 
[/FONT]وأيضاً:​ 
 أتركوني لأتبع مَثَل آلام إلهي، لو أن أحد منكم يملكه في داخله ؛ فليفهم إذا ما أريده و ليتعاطف معي كعارف بما يُقيّدَني.[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][14]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn14http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn14​[/FONT]​ 
[/FONT]وأيضاً:​ 
 أمجد يسوع المسيح، الله الذي أعطاكم الحكمة، إذ  أراكم كاملين في إيمان لا يتزعزع كأنكم قد سُمّرتُم جسدًا و روحًا في صليب  ربنا يسوع المسيح. متوطدين في المحبة بواسطة دم المسيح. و مفعمين إيمانًا  بربنا يسوع المسيح و بأنه بالحقيقة "من نسل داود حسب الجسد (رو 1 : 3)"،و  بإنه ابن الله بالإرادة و القوة، و بأنه ولِد بالحقيقة عذراء، و أعتمد بيد  يوحنا "ليكمل كل بِر(مت 3 : 15)".[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][15]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn15http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn15​[/FONT]​

[/FONT]
[9]The  Apostolic fathers (P. Clement I, S. Ignatius, Bishop of Antioch, S.  Polycarp, Bishop of Smyrna & K. Lake, Ed.). The Loeb classical  library. (1:181).: There is one Physician, who  is both flesh and spirit, born and yet not born, who is God in man, true  life in death, both of Mary and of God, first passible and then  impassible, Jesus Christ our Lord. 
​ 
[10]Ibid. (1:191-193).:  For our God, Jesus the Christ, was conceived by Mary by the  dispensation of God, “as well of the seed of David” as of the Holy  Spirit: he was born, and was baptized, that by himself submitting﻿1﻿ he  might purify the water. 
​ 
[11] رومية ٦:‏٤ فَدُفِنَّا  مَعَهُ بِالْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ لِلْمَوْتِ، حَتَّى كَمَا أُقِيمَ الْمَسِيحُ  مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، بِمَجْدِ الآبِ، هكَذَا نَسْلُكُ نَحْنُ أَيْضًا فِي ‍جِدَّةِ الْحَيَاةِ؟

[12]Ibid.(1:193).:  By this all magic was dissolved and every bond of wickedness vanished  away, ignorance was removed, and the old kingdom was destroyed, for God  was manifest as man for the “newness” of eternal life, and that which  had been prepared by God received its beginning.
​ 
[13]Ibid. (1:201-203).:  Seeing then that I have looked on the whole congregation in faith in  the persons mentioned above, and have embraced them, I exhort you:—Be  zealous to do all things in harmony with God, with the bishop presiding  in the place of God and the presbyters in the place of the Council of  the Apostles, and the deacons,﻿1﻿ who are most dear to me, entrusted  with the service of Jesus Christ, who was from eternity with the Father  and was made manifest at the end of time. 
​ 
[14]Ibid. (1:235).:  Suffer me to follow the example of the Passion of my God. If any man  have him within himself, let him understand what I wish, and let him  sympathise with me, knowing the things which constrain me. 
​ 
[15]Ibid. (1:253).:  I give glory to Jesus Christ, the God who has thus given you wisdom;  for I have observed that you are established in immoveable faith, as if  nailed to the cross of the Lord Jesus Christ, both in flesh and spirit,  and confirmed in love by the blood of Christ, being fully persuaded as  touching our Lord, that he is in truth of the family of David according  to the flesh, God’s son by the will and power of God, truly born of a  Virgin, baptised by John that “all righteousness might be fulfilled by  him,”
​ ​ [/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*عودة العضو " عبد الرحمن " ابو جهل رحمة الله عليه بيدلس على القديس اغناطيوس اذ يقول 
*


> *ملحوظة  : ترجمة القس عبد المسيح لأقوال أغناطيوس غير دقيقة بعض الشئ لأنه يترجم  كلمة ثيوس التى قد تعنى إلها و قد تعنى الله إلى الله ليثبت أن أغناطيوس  يؤمن أن المسيح كان هو الله و الحقيقة كما سنرى أن أغناطيوس كان يحارب  التعليم القائل بأن المسيح هو الله على الكل على حد تعبيره كما أنه يترجم  كلمة كيريوس التى قد تعنى كلمة سيد أو رب إلى الرب دوما*


*ملحوظة ان رسائل القديس اغناطيوس لم يترجمها ابونا عبد المسيح بل هى مترجمة من علماء الباترولوجى من لغتها الاصلية اليونانية الى الانجليزية وهناك ترجمة عربية من النسخة الانجليزية ترجمها الدكتور حبيب بباوى وهناك ترجمة عربية من اليونانية اوردتها فى الموضوع

فما دخل القمص عبد المسيح بسيط فى الموضوع؟؟؟؟

الترجمة الانجليزى مثلا لبداية رساله القديس اغناطيوس الى اهل افسس
* *Ignatius, who is also called Theophorus, to the Church which is at Ephesus, in Asia, deservedly most happy, being blessed in the greatness and fulness of God the Father, and predestinated before the beginning﻿1 of time, that it should be always for an enduring and unchangeable glory, being united﻿2 and elected through the true passion by the will of the Father, and Jesus Christ, our God: Abundant happiness through Jesus Christ, and His undefiled grace.* *
* ​ 
* The Epistle of Ignatius to the Ephesians. In: Ignatius of Antioch: The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol.I  : Translations of the Writings of the Fathers Down to A.D. 325. Oak Harbor : Logos Research Systems, 1997, S. 49*
​ 
*طيب بلاش دى ايه رائيك فى النص اليونانى انه هنا ثيؤس معرفة " توى ثيؤى "*




طيب بلاش دى ايه رائيك ان القديس اغناطيوس قال ان الله ظهر فى الجسد
*God Himself being manifested in human form for the renewal of eternal life.* *
* ​ * The Epistle of Ignatius to the Ephesians. In: Ignatius of Antioch: The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol.I  : Translations of the Writings of the Fathers Down to A.D. 325. Oak Harbor : Logos Research Systems, 1997, S. 57*
​ *طيب ايه رائيك فى دى كمان بيقول عن يسوع المسيح " الاله "*





*طيب ونصها اليونانى " ثيؤس معرفة "*






*ناقص حاجة واحدة نحلفلكم على المصحف يمكن تصدقوا*


----------



## Fady Elmasry (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*
ان لم يكن المسيح هو الله فلماذا نحن مسيحين ....... و قد اطلق على المسيحين هذا الاسم فى اعمال الرسل

 [Q-BIBLE]أعمال الرسل ١١:‏٢٦ فَحَدَثَ أَنَّهُمَا  اجْتَمَعَا فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ سَنَةً كَامِلَةً وَعَلَّمَا جَمْعًا غَفِيرًا.  وَدُعِيَ التَّلاَمِيذُ "‍مَسِيحِيِّينَ" فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ أَوَّلاً[/Q-BIBLE].*​


----------



## aymonded (14 سبتمبر 2012)

هو يعني الدنيا ضاقت ومش لقوا غير القديس إغناطيوس الإنطاكي، طب يشوفوا حد تاني ممكن نصدق أنه قال كده، لكن هذا القديس بالذات صعب جداً جداً بتقال عليه هذا الكلام لا من قريب ولا من بعيد، مستحيل، لأنه من أكثر الناس وعياً وعمقاً على مدى التاريخ المسيحي وقاوم البدع بقوة مؤكداً على وحدة الكنيسة في المسيح الرب الله الكلمة المتجسد، بل وأيضاً استشهد بإيمان حي ومحبة عظيمة على اسم المسيح الحي ... 

عموماً لا عجب أن يُقال الكثير مع تصيد أي خطأ من رسالة غير حقيقية لأن كثيرين يدرسون بعدم وعي بسبب حبهم لاصطياد الكلمات التي تتناسب مع الفكر الشخصي المُراد إثباته بدون أي أمانة علمية وواقعيه في أصول الدراسة البحثية والشرح بصدق وعدم تضليل صغارى النفوس وقليلي المعرفة، وهذا الكاتب بيفكرني بواحد كتب مره وقال أن المسيح الرب صار مسلماً لأنه قيل في الإنجيل عنه [ أسلم الروح ]، [ أسلم ذاته ] .... ففعلاً المشكلة في الحرفية التي تَعَوَّد عليها الشرق عموماً...

أشكرك على الموضوع وتقديمة بصوره مستفيضه، وبالطبع اننا لن نُدافع عن هذا العملاق اللاهوتي المحب لله والذي نتعلم لا من أقواله وكتاباته فقط، بل من سلوكه وحياته المستقيمة في التقوى ببر ربنا يسوع المسيح، صلواته تكون معنا كلنا آمين
​


----------



## apostle.paul (31 مارس 2014)

*يرفع للرد على العضو عبد الرحمن ......
*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 مارس 2014)

*كنا قد اثبتنا ان العضو المسمى عبد الرحمن لا يفهم شيئا فى الباترولوجى من استشهاد نصوص منحولة ونسبها للقديس اغناطيوس وحينما تم " زنقه " على الفيس بوك ما كان منه سوى الرضوخ للعلم النقدى وان يعترف بانه لا يفقه شيئا 

وساعتها قالى هبقى ارد عليك والحقيقة هو مردش هو حاول يجمل حقيقته 

سنتغاضى عن بعض " الهيجان " الذى قاله كمثال
*


> *و لم أنتبه إليه فنحن لا نتابع زرائب النصارى*


*

*


> *هذا السفيه*


*

*


> *لهذا الجاهل*


*

وشوية حاجات تانية ملهاش لازمة

المهم الجاهل السفيه الى هو بيقول عليه الىل هو المفروض انا وصله بالعلم ان يقول 

*


> *و  نحن نتفق مع هذا النصرانى فى أن الكثير من المتخصصين يرون أن رسائل  أغناطيوس إلى ترسيس و فيلبى اللتين جاء فيهما إنكاره الصريح إلى أن المسيح  هو الله الكائن على الكل هى رسائل منحولة
> و نحن لن نجادل فى هذا*


*
فان كنت جاهل ولا تفهم شيئا فلماذا لا تشكرنى على ازالة الجهل عن جتتك ؟؟؟؟؟

طيب هات عشة جنيه حتى اى حاجة هو احنا نقرا ونعلمكم وفى الاخر متعرفوش تردوا وفالحين فى الشتيمة

ولا خلاص بلاش عشة جنيه 

المهم عرفت ان دى اصلا مش رسايل اغناطيوس ؟؟

فهمت يا حبيبى

متكررش غلطك تانى

يتبع .......
*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 مارس 2014)

*النقطة الثانية انه كان قال



ملحوظة   : ترجمة القس عبد المسيح لأقوال أغناطيوس غير دقيقة بعض الشئ لأنه يترجم   كلمة ثيوس التى قد تعنى إلها و قد تعنى الله إلى الله ليثبت أن أغناطيوس   يؤمن أن المسيح كان هو الله و الحقيقة كما سنرى أن أغناطيوس كان يحارب   التعليم القائل بأن المسيح هو الله على الكل على حد تعبيره كما أنه يترجم   كلمة كيريوس التى قد تعنى كلمة سيد أو رب إلى الرب دوما

أنقر للتوسيع...

وها نحن قد اثبتنا جهله باليونانى وبالترجمات وبكل شئ واثبت له من واقع النص اليونانى الاصلى لرسائل اغناطيوس انه اطلق على يسوع لقب " الاله " معرفا وليس نكرة وحتى الترجمات اتيت له بترجمات علماء الابائيات يترجمون النص " الله " وليس مجرد اله 

راجع المشاركة دى


اين الرد على كدبك وتدليسك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الاجابة :- لم يشر اطلاقا لكدبه لانه يعرف ذلك جيدا فلم يرد 

يتبع للرد على تدليسه فلم اترك لكم حرفا يا امة محمد تتدلسون بيه علينا الا وسيلقى فى المزبلة 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 مارس 2014)

*نحب نطمن صديقنا العزيز " عبوحمن " ان اغناطيوس لا يعد فى مصاف من اتهموا بفكر التبعية فهو يؤمن بكمال لاهوت الابن الوحيد وانه هو الله كما اثبتنا من واقع نصوص قطعية الثبوت 

فحينما تتدلس وتكذب وتقول
*


> *و  يتضح هنا أن أغناطيوس كان يؤمن بأن المسيح كان خاضعا للأب مما يدل على أنه  ليس مساو له بل أقل منه درجة و منزلة لا يجادل فى هذا إلا صاحب هوى*


* 
فان كنت مجنونا فهذة ليست مشكلتى لان اغناطيوس لم يقل مرة واحدة ان المسحي اقل من الاب فى الجوهر وانت مطالب امام اعضاء منتداك  ان تاتى لنا بمثل هذة الاكاذيب والخزعبلات وانا عالم انك لن تاتى بها لانك كذاب 

واستشهد بالاتى وقال
*


> *و يقول أغناطيوس فى الإصحاح السابع من رسالته إلى أهل فلادلفيا Epistle to Philadelphians :
> http://www.newadvent.org/fathers/0108.htm
> 
> be the followers of Jesus Christ, even as He is of His Father.
> ...


*


دعنا نرى ترجمة النص الاصلى للعربية من اليونانية ترجمة البطريرك الياس رباع معوض
*
*




 
فلماذا تكذب يا عزيزى الضعيف وهو يتكلم عن الاقتداء بالمسيح ولا يتكلم عن طبيعة المسيح 

اين تكلم اغناطيوس فى وصيته باقتدائنا بالمسيح انه هو  اقتدى بالله انها تبعيه الابن للاب ودونه فى جوهره عنه

ليه بتكذب وبتدلس ايها الضعيف بايمانك الهش الهزيل ؟؟؟؟

*
*المحاولة البائسة الثانية

تذكر عزيزى القارئ انه بيحاول يثبت من اقوال اغناطيوس ان المسيح دون الله فى فكر اغناطيوس واول محاولة طلعت فشنك

المحاولة الثانية

*


> *و فى رسالته إلى أزمير Epistle to Smyrnaeans إصحاح 8 يقول أغناطيوس مؤكدا نفس المعنى :
> http://www.newadvent.org/fathers/0109.htm
> 
> follow the bishop, even as Jesus Christ does the Father
> ...


*
اذن هو بيحاول يوهم للمسلم المسكين انه بيتكلم عن درجة المسيح ومنزلته او بطريقة لاهوتية اكثر دقة بيتكلم عن " الجوهر " انه غير مساو للاب 

لكن عزيزنا الطفل الصغير المدلس اغناطيوس يتكلم عن تدبير الكنيسة وليس عن طبيعة يسوع المسيح فهو يوصى باننا نتبع الاسقف " المدبر والراعى للكنيسة " كمثل اتباع يسوع للاب وان كل شئ لا يفعل الا بارادة الاسقف

اين ايها المدلس الصغير كلامه عن دنو جوهر المسيح عن الاب وهو يتكلم عن تدبير الكنيسة وضرورة اتباع الاسقف فى كل شئ ؟؟؟؟

*





*المحاولة الفاشلة الثالثة

اذكرك عزيزى القارئ للمرة الثالثة ماذا يحاول هذا الطفل ان يثبته فهو يحاول ان يثبت ان اغناطيوس امن ان جوهر الابن من دون جوهر الاب واقتبس مقولتين يتكلم فيها اغناطيوس عن تدبير الكنيسة وليس عن جوهر المسيح 

المحاولة الفاشلة الثالثة

*


> *و يقول أغناطيوس فى الفصل الثالث من رسالته إلى أهل أفسس Epistle to Ephesians :
> http://www.newadvent.org/fathers/0104.htm
> 
> 
> ...


*


فى حد عاقل فى هذة الامة يقدر يقولى ايه علاقة هذا الكلام بدنو جوهر الابن عن الاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حد واحد بس عاقل




يتبع احنا لسه مخلصناش احنا لسه بنقول يا هادى 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 مارس 2014)

*اغناطيوس يؤمن بازلية الابن ومعيته الازلية مع الاب 
*





*وفى كتاب شهادات اباء الكنيسة ما قبل نيقية للاهوت المسيح يقول ان كلام اغناطيوس يؤكد وحدة المسيح مع الاب " معيته " وازليته





*




*وفى رسالة رومية يقول عن كينونة المسيح الاله فى الاب " الهنا يسوع المسيح وهو  فى الاب "*





*ونفس الكتاب السابق لشهادات اباء ما قبل نيقية يشرح مفهوم النص عن تجسد الابن المسيح الكائن عند الاب*





بالاضافة لاطلاق لفظ " الله " عليه حرفيا اللى المدلس بيقول


> فضلا عن أن كثير من هذه الجمل التى يستشهد بها هذا المشرف النصرانى تحتمل التأويل و الخلاف حول الترجمة


*هو لقب ثيؤس ليها ترجمة اخره غير انه " الله " 

تأويل ايه وخلاف ايه ايها المدلس الصغير ؟؟؟؟؟*
​


----------



## apostle.paul (31 مارس 2014)

*خلاصة الكلام هو ما قاله هذا الطفل 




لكن لا يهمنا الخوض فى هذا فأغناطيوس كان يؤمن بألوهية المسيح ... هذا أمر لا ننكره

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يمكن احد ان ينكر ان اغناطيوس امن بالوهية المسيح فهو اطلق صراحة عليه لقب " الاله " وامن بازليته وامن بمعيته فى الاب وامن ان دمه يطلق علهي " دم الله " وامن بانه كائنا قبل كل الدهور مولودا من الاب 

هذا الايمان الارثوذكسى الذى امن بيه اغناطيوس لا يحتمل التاويل ولا الرفض ولا التدليس 

كونك حاولت ان تدلس وتقتطع كلام اغناطيوس من سياقه فى اثناء حديثه عن تدبير الكنيسة ولازمية الاقتداء بالاسقف كما كان المسيح للاب وتقول ان هذا يعنى جوهر المسيح اقل من جوهر الاب فهو سياق حديثه عن التدبير فهذا كذب وتدليس علنى يقول كل وصف لان لو معنى التبعية لتدبير الاسقف انها اعلى منها " جوهريا " اذن فهو نصف اله ونحن اقل منه فى الجوهر وبالتالى يكون وقتها المسيح الذى اطاع الاب حتى الموت هو اياض جوهريا اقل منه لو سرنا بهذة الطريقة

عزيزى لا تحاول ان تدلس على اغناطيوس 

اغناطيوس لم يؤمن بالتبعية امن اغناطيوس بيسوع المسيح الاله المصلوب والقائم لاجلنا ولا شئ اخر 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 مارس 2014)

*طبعا فى كلام كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير جهل جهل جهل جهل جهل جهل جهل الى اقصى حد فى توصيف التطور الكرستولوجى وتاريخ الحركات المسيحية الاولى وانفصالها عن المسيحية الارثوذكسية وعن حتى النقد النصى لا علاقة له باغناطيوس لكن هقولك يكفيك انك تتابع منتدانا واحنا كفيلين بتعلميك ما لا تعلم 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 مارس 2014)

*بس اغناطيوس مش مؤمن ان المسيح من جنس الاب ؟ هو صحيح متحد معاه وواحد معه بس هو مش اوى *


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 أبريل 2014)

تعليقات أولى:

1. طارح الشبهة يتكلم في التبعية، وربما لا يعرف أن هذا المصطلح يعني ان يكون الإبن أقل من الآب في اللاهوت، ثم لا يأتي بأي دليل أو شبة دليل يقول بأن أي أب قال بأن الإبن أقل من الآب في اللاهوت!
2. بخصوص نص: 
5 ولهم الآباء ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل الها مباركا الى الابد آمينhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 Ro 9:5

فعليه أن يراجع ESV, NIV,NCV,NET وغيرهم لكي لا يستشهد بالرابط الذي إستشهد به للأسف، للأسف أشعر أنه يحاول وضع روابط بديلا عن رده هو لكي لا يتحمل عناء البحث في ما يقدمه الرابط أو لكي لا يتحمل عناء إثبات والدفاع عن ما يكتب!
3. هناك نصوص صريحة حرفية تؤكد أن إغناطيوس يؤمن بألوهية المسيح الكاملة! ومادام هو يؤمن بهذا فتلقائياً فقد تم نفي شبهة إيمانه بالتبعية!


----------



## apostle.paul (1 أبريل 2014)

> بخصوص نص:
> 5 ولهم الآباء ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل الها مباركا الى الابد آمين Ro 9:5
> 
> فعليه أن يراجع ESV, NIV,NCV,NET وغيرهم لكي لا يستشهد بالرابط الذي إستشهد  به للأسف، للأسف أشعر أنه يحاول وضع روابط بديلا عن رده هو لكي لا يتحمل  عناء البحث في ما يقدمه الرابط أو لكي لا يتحمل عناء إثبات والدفاع عن ما  يكتب!


*الموضوع كبير شوية مش بالتفاهه اللى هو عرضها لانها خاصة بعلامات الترقيم اللى هى اصلا مكنتش موجودة فى المخطوطات القديمة ولو قرا النص بدونها سيفهم انها تخص المسيح لكن البعض قال ان السياق يعود على الاب الموضوع دا ميخصش اغناطيوس اصلا

اقدم شكل للنص الموجود فى بردية 46 فى فجوة lacuna بعد كلمة الجسد وفيليب كومفورت قال انها لا تكفى لاضافة اى علامة ترقيم **بيد النساخ الاصلى ولا توجد اى علامات ترقيم فى السينائية وفى الفاتيكانية بيد مصحح ثانى " متاخرة جدا "

الاباء /

ويستكوت وهورت قال ان معظم اباء " ما قبل نيقية " قالوا ان تعبير " الله المبارك " تنطبق على المسيح وليس على الاب دا طبعا لتركيب الجملة لغويا فى اليونانى انها " اسم وصل " بيوصف ما قبله*

*علشان تعدل التركيب اللغوى للجملة لكى لا تنطبق على المسيح هتحولها من " هو اون " الى " اون هو " وهنا التخمين او الحدس غير مبرر وميقدروش يعملوه ويغيروا التركيب اللغوى زى ما قالت اللجنة *

*الموضوع كبير شوية بس الاغلب انها تنطبق على المسيح مش على الاب *


----------



## apostle.paul (1 أبريل 2014)

*هبقى اكتب موضوع كامل عن النص لما يبقى عندى وقت 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 أبريل 2014)

> *الموضوع  كبير شوية مش بالتفاهه اللى هو عرضها لانها خاصة بعلامات الترقيم اللى هى  اصلا مكنتش موجودة فى المخطوطات القديمة ولو قرا النص بدونها سيفهم انها  تخص المسيح لكن البعض قال ان السياق يعود على الاب الموضوع دا ميخصش  اغناطيوس اصلا*



أنا عارف الموضوع لكن مش دي الفكرة، أنا برد على مبدأه في الرد، اللي هو يحط لينك لموضوع ويكون الموضوع ده مستشهد بترجمة "فرنسية" وبيكبر فيها!

فبرد عليه في مجال يفهمه!


----------

